# Calendar items disappearing



## purgatory (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm new to this forum, so please be gentle.

My problem is this. Our CEO and her assistant are having Calendar issues with Outlook 2003. Basically, it comes down to, the Admin will accept a meeting request, or schedule a meeting/appointment in to the CEO's calendar, and then sometime later they notice that it will be missing from the calendar. I've never been able to recreate the problem, but they have taken to printing out hard copies of the calendar, and i've seen where it's scheduled on the print out but when i check the calendar it's no longer listed there. The CEO also has a blackberry as well. She states she isnt touching anything in the calendar on the blackberry. Sometimes the appt. shows up on the blackberry still, but no longer shows in the Outlook calendar.

I've read a few articles that mention this could be caused by the both of them recieving a meeting request, and it's being accepted from one inbox and the email being deleted from the other mailbox (this link goes to one of those articles - http://www.studio3xd.com/Press/ViewItem.asp?37). Anyway, i passed that info over to the assistant and she says that might be a cause for some of them, but she also manually creates meeting schedules in the calendar and those ones seem to disappear too. It's kind of hard to troubleshoot because she says it's sometimes up to a month or so before she notices that it's been removed from the calendar so we're not sure when it decided to remove itself or what's going on. They've esentially lost faith in Outlook (although i'm still determined to believe this is more of a user issue then anything). i've noticed sometimes that the assistant has multiple instances of Outlook running and when i noticed her doing that I immediatly instructed her to not do that. So i'm not sure if she's still doing it and not realizing it or not.

One of our Network Admin's suggested making a local Calendar that they both can use and share and that would eliminate the possibility of someone going in and either purposefully or accidentally deleting a scheduled appointment. We weren't sure how that would affect her blackberry sync'ing, and the network engineer has left now, so i'm back to square one with this issue.

Has anyone heard of an issue like this? Any workarounds? Any tools i could use to help me track what's going on with the calendar? (i'd like to be able to prove that it's user error if possible) Any help anyone can offer is greatly appreciated. i'm stumped on this and they're looking into finding some other solution (other calendar program they feel they can trust) which i would like to prevent because i dont want to have to try and support a 3rd party application and try to get it to integrate with the existing exchange system we have here.


----------



## MarkyMark07 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm having this same issue. Were you ever able to resolve this? So far I haven't been able to find anything on MS Technet or the web. This is very frustrating and causing way too much time to research. Please advise.

Thanks!
~M


----------

